# Sandgebiet für Teichmuscheln



## Luuh (27. Juni 2014)

Hallo!
Ich wollte für die Bitterlinge, die in unseren Teich kommen sollen, 2 Teichmuscheln kaufen.
Ein Sandgebiet mit recht feinem Saharasa-Sand habe ich jetzt auch schon angelegt (die __ Muscheln
müssen sich ja leicht eingraben können), allerdings weis ich nicht, ob das so groß genug ist:

60cm an der längsten Stelle
30cm an der breitesten Stelle
etwa 5cm tief







Wäre sehr nett wenn ihr mir da helfen könntet 
Gruß


----------



## groecamp (27. Juni 2014)

Also dein Hund fühlt sich den Spuren nach auch schon wohl....
So wie ich das auf dem Bild sehe, solltest du dir erstmal Gedanken machen, wie deine Teichmuscheln überwintern soll... empfohlen ist eine Mindesttiefe von 80cm....und wenn ich mich nicht irre ist ein Sandkasten ziemlich am Ufer ich schätze mal 20 cm... Gut man kann auf die Globale Erwärumung hoffen und dass keine strenge Winter mehr kommen...


----------



## Luuh (27. Juni 2014)

groecamp schrieb:


> Also dein Hund fühlt sich den Spuren nach auch schon wohl....
> So wie ich das auf dem Bild sehe, solltest du dir erstmal Gedanken machen, wie deine Teichmuscheln überwintern soll... empfohlen ist eine Mindesttiefe von 80cm....und wenn ich mich nicht irre ist ein Sandkasten ziemlich am Ufer ich schätze mal 20 cm... Gut man kann auf die Globale Erwärumung hoffen und dass keine strenge Winter mehr kommen...


Ja, ist aber unsere Katze  Das habe ich auch schon befürchtet... Ich denke der Sand ist bei
etwa 30-40cm Tiefe... Ich könnte nochmal so ein Gebiet am Grund anlegen, allerdings sollten die
__ Muscheln ja nicht auf den Grund, weil sie im Schlack versinken könnten (und ich denke mal auch
in diesem Teich wird es früher oder später Schlack geben). Was sollte ich da jetzt am besten
machen?


----------



## Luuh (27. Juni 2014)

Ok, habe dazu inzw. selbst eine durchaus legitim klingende Antwort gefunden:


> *Teichmuscheln im Gartenteich überwintern*
> Die Teichmuscheln im Gartenteich werden normalerweise am Rand im lichten Gewässer eingesetzt. Sie bewegen sich kaum und werden an dieser Stelle auch verweilen. Doch im Winter ist gerade der seichte Gewässerrand, der zuerst zufriert, eine lebensgefährliche Bedrohung für die Teichmuscheln.
> 
> Damit die Teichmuscheln im Winter auch im Gartenteich überwintern können, müssen sie dann an die möglichst tiefste Stelle im Gartenteich verlegt werden.
> ...


Auszug aus "_Teichmuscheln im Gartenteich halten: 10 Tipps_" von _hausgarten.net_
Voller Beitrag: http://www.hausgarten.net/gartenteich-teich/teichtiere/teichmuscheln-im-gartenteich.html


----------

